

Seadragon Ajax - pure JavaScript high-res zooming - brlewis
http://www.iangilman.com/blog/2008/11/seadragon-ajax.php

======
Jasber
Very cool. This is surprisingly quick. Its also nice that it works with the
scroll wheel. Makes zooming in and out a breeze.

It looks like its using one large image as opposed to many smaller sliced-up
images. I'm curious how this would affect performance.

~~~
ivank
Google Maps has the same scroll wheel interface. It's a bit confusing at
first.

It uses many sliced-up images, just like everything else. It looks like they
just have much better JavaScript logic.

~~~
tlrobinson
I think the "momentum" effect really improves the experience. It feels as if
you're physically manipulating it.

------
aston
Nicely done.

Should've mentioned that Kishore is an MIT alum. Or maybe I have too much
school pride.

~~~
brlewis
I think it was enough that Ian mentioned Kishore being an exceptionally bright
person straight out of college. Mentioning MIT might make people feel bad who
went to lesser schools like Harvard. ;-)

